# Need to tie down my hood



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

My new '11 YT4500 is a winner in performance, maybe not so much in hood design. This hood is bouncing around when under way and I really need to add a rubber tie-down or some type of latch to keep it snug. I'd probably add some kind of cushioning to the underside of the hood where it hits the body of the mower. I'm sure this is nothing new... for the price of this mower it should already one. Has anyone done something similiar, for any make/model of mower?


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Rubber straps would work very well...like the ones they use on dune buggys...i'll look for a link.

http://mooreindhardware.thomasnet.c...s-strikes-fasteners/flexible-rubber-holddowns


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe peak at different models hood latches than order latches will serve your tractor well...or build it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

gt6000 said:


> Rubber straps would work very well...like the ones they use on dune buggys...i'll look for a link.
> 
> Flexible Rubber Holddowns on Moore Industrial Hardware



Thats kinda the style i have on mine but i will post the name on here asap for them they work really well. I haul mine at 70mph on the interstate, and the hood doesnt budge a bit..


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I think some MGF think we have really smoth yards and don't think about rough yards. I named my yard Teddy Rosevelt ( the last of the rough riders ):lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When i modifed a murray i have- i ended up using a piece of flat steel under the plastic dash with a bolt welded to it - drilled a small hole in the hood and used a wing nut to hold it down ( right in the center of the hood/dash). It didnt stand out like a sore thumb and or ruin the paint .

Another alternative is to make hooks on the bottom/back of the hood sides and run small bungee cords/rubber straps to locations/anchors on the chassis.


----------

